# Water softener



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The floor drain was two feet away!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that blue PVC cement on CPVC? And is the CPVC inserted illegally into the 3" vertical stack? Oh my.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Horrible craftsmanship.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that blue PVC cement on CPVC? And is the CPVC inserted illegally into the 3" vertical stack? Oh my.



Yes all of the above.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that they even installed a air chamber on the discharge.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't want that pipe knockin' round.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I catch the Culligan guys pulling that stuff all the time. Blows me away they get away with it.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

They had no idea... I hope.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Licensed Plumber:* "You know that is a dangerous cross-connection, don't you?"

*Water Softener Guy:* "What's a cross-connection?"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Plumbing Inspector:* "That is a total of {3} plumbing code violations; 

1} wrong cement on CPVC, 


2} cutting and tapping into a pipe w/o proper fitting{s} &


3}cross-connection."

*Water Softener Guy:* "Meh, you guys and your code."


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> The floor drain was two feet away!
> View attachment 53722


Hey, when you are two feet short on materials ... 

Also, maybe they were short even more. Is that cpvc between the 45 and the tee? Doesn't quite look like it.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Here on CT state law requires that all water treatment discharge besides POU under 40 gallons per day be discharged into a drywell. No septic or drains to daylight allowed.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Just trying to educate myself. Do water softener co's carry a plumbing license? If not, how do they get away with the plumbing aspect of installing softeners?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

panther said:


> Just trying to educate myself. Do water softener co's carry a plumbing license? If not, how do they get away with the plumbing aspect of installing softeners?



No they don't.

They get away with it because the AHJ's make more money harassing the legitimate licensed professionals that actually know what they are doing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

panther said:


> Just trying to educate myself. Do water softener co's carry a plumbing license? If not, how do they get away with the plumbing aspect of installing softeners?












Similar to a licensed plumber replacing an elec. W/H. He also re-connects the electric but he isn't a licensed electrician. It is considered something 'incidental' to the plumber doing his job.

I actually worked for a plumbing company years ago that had a licensed electrician come by and check each and every elec. W/H install if for no other reason than to avoid liability.


----------

